# More potential Thunderwolf Cavalry models



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi guys and gals it seems that GW taking their releasing modelsfor these guys has created a niche that a lot of independent miniature makers are capitalizing on. I think these will fill the role quite nicely.



Paulson Games said:


> Hey guys I just made the Giant Riding Wolves available on my website. www.paulsongames.com
> 
> They can be used for both fantasy and 40k. Each wolf is a 6 part model that includes a cavarly sized base and a set of armored rider legs. I will also have an ork style saddle and leg set available in the next couple days. The wolves can be built with or without the rider legs allowing it to be used as a giant dire wolf or whatever other role desired.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

ooh, nice!

That's more what I was hoping the Vampire counts Dire wolves would look like when they re-did them. They look so cool I'm almost tempted to do Space wolves simply to use them, and he ships to the UK for a reasonable price as well!


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

What price are they ? Considering the fact that the ones from www.paulsongames.com where 22 euoro's , I would be hoping for something a bit cheaper to use . Great models though they would do the job nicely if you gave SM biker legs to the space wolves .


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Not bad but I prefer the models from Mr. Dandy. These would make some nice fenrisian wolves though, nice find.


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

Whats the link to these wolves on Mr.dandy cant seem to find them .


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.mrdandy.com/wargamma-battle-wolves/


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

it amazes me how long its taking for Gw to release a popular unit THEY created


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you gen.ahab i must agree Mr dandy's wolves are better .


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> it amazes me how long its taking for Gw to release a popular unit THEY created


is it really such a bad thing to leave a couple of "holes" in any given army's model range? it gives rise to all sorts of interesting opportunities, namely,

a] sourcing alternate products [such as mr. dandy's lovely models] - and sometimes the hunt is half the fun!

b] CONVERSIONS! creating something unique to _your_ army is phenomenally satisfying. i just finished my first belial conversion [still have to paint him], and i enjoyed it so much, i've already ordered the bitz to do a second one...

also, good find on the paulson models; they too are wonderful things! :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i actually prefer the paulson ones, im pretty impressed with his other stuff too, much better quality than chapterhouse. 
the mr dandy ones feel too cartoony and one of the reminds me of the wolf out of zelda twilight princess.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Tbh these would be great if they actually finished the coat.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Those Mr.Dandy wolves are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! may have to make a thundercav unit, or atleast a couple lords :wink: 

The Alien boneswords from paulsongames do look pretty sweet though. Paulsongames wolves would be better as fenresian wolves i think, i think thunderwolves should be very intimidating and i dont think the paulson ones are


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The biggest issue I have had with all of the 'war wolves' models is the saddle is simply too far back on the wolf's hindquarters! It should sit right up behind the shoulders, not practically on their tail... that little disparity drives me to dislike almost all the 'thunderwolf stand ins' I have seen so far.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

If it sat on just behind the shoulders I would think their legs would get in the wolfs way. If they sits farther back it would allow the wolf to move properly without his legs getting in the way.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

If anything I would put them in the middle, just between the forword and rear legs.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The issue is that so few people these days have equestrian skills that they have no clue as to the 'why' of saddle placement.

The most stable point for a rider is right behind the shoulders for many reasons: It serves to place the weight of the rider (fully kitted Space Wolf in this case) upon the strongest point of the animal's back as well as the closest to the true center of gravity for the beast. In terms of over-all movement, the joint just behind the shoulders of a 4-legged animal is the 'smoothest', meaning if you were to look at a frame by frame video of a beast running- the shoulders/upper ribcage will have the least ammount of up/down travel which is a motion that a rider wishes to avoid if they want to remain stable.

This possition allows a rider to move with his mount instead of against the motion- hence why riders in 'sporting' events (jumping, polo, tilting, etc) lean forward almost out of their saddle to further place their weight over that center of their mount's movements.

The legs of the rider wouldn't be an issue (for the same reason they are not an issue on a horse) because they lay to the outside and just behind the forelegs of the mount.

Now that i have totally de-railed the topic... I've been rather surprized that GW has been so slow in releasing a line for this unit. It is almost as if they wanted to see what other designers/sculpters could come up with first.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

If you will notice... There is a large difference between the anatomical structure of a horse and a wolf, a thunderwolf anyway. There is a dip in the horses back just behind the shoulders which makes it an ideal location for a saddle. If we placed a saddle just behind the shoulders of the wolf it would be at an angle. But anyway... That's enough of that.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

aquatic_foible said:


> is it really such a bad thing to leave a couple of "holes" in any given army's model range?


yes it is, for 1 none GW models can't be used in GW stores or games or...ugh, tournaments *pukes*, so thats anyone who plays in them shagged.

and if your rubbish at converting *points at self* what do you do then?, other than glue bikers to goblin wolves so you get something that looks utterly stupid.


Euphrati said:


> It is almost as if they wanted to see what other designers/sculpters could come up with first.


well they have to copy someone, since they keep deciding to not want to pay....err I mean lay off for many reasons, any talented sculptors they have.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> and if your rubbish at converting *points at self* what do you do then?


practice makes perfect, sir :grin:

and yes, horses and wolves are very different animals - a horses' spine remains flat as is gallops, meaning a saddle can me placed in the middle of the back. wolves and dogs' spines, on the other hand bend and flex significantly when they run, meaning that you ideally would have to place the saddle higher up, towards the shoulders. even though the rider would be at an angle, it's the only stable location to mount the animal [tehehe, mount!]...

but, then again, we are talking about fantasy giant wolves, so anatomical correctness probably isn't the most critical issue!! :biggrin:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Which is half of what I was getting at. It's would look retarded. And I would think it would be more stable at the back since the front part of the animal would be moving wildly in combat is it lunges, slashed and did all sorts of wonderfully wounding shit.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Not sure why we are all going on about anatomy and placing of rider and gw copying other sculptors, the thunder wolf cavalry already has a model
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...at200014a&prodId=prod60017a&rootCatGameStyle=

Gw just expect you to buy lots of this guy and convert him(without a bits service i might add) then in a few years they will release the plastics.


----------



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> If you will notice... There is a large difference between the anatomical structure of a horse and a wolf, a thunderwolf anyway. There is a dip in the horses back just behind the shoulders which makes it an ideal location for a saddle. If we placed a saddle just behind the shoulders of the wolf it would be at an angle. But anyway... That's enough of that.


I agree, plus one needs to consider that the front legs on a horse are different then that of a wolf. You also need to take into consideration the gait of the animal. A wolf moves differently then a horse does. Now granted you wouldn't want the saddle on a wolf to be on it's rump, but it does need to be further back then it would on a horse.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice find tu-shan82. While they look quite good I am still going to hold out hope that GW will come out with plastic ones in the not too distant future. It's really annoying they put them in the Codex and didn't supply a plastic kit, especially when they come with good stats and look so menacing.

Come on GW pull your fingers out!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

@ bits,
because it's fun. Lol


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

A friend of mine found this site today and i must say these Thunder wolves Models look really cool.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Wolf-Mounts-Min...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255b5f9da3


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> A friend of mine found this site today and i must say these Thunder wolves Models look really cool.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Wolf-Mounts-Min...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255b5f9da3


They're not bad but they're $55 thats 50 euro's and that is excluding shipping from the US . Nice find i must admit but they cost as much as a Land Raider :shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Adeptus said:


> They're not bad but they're $55 thats 50 euro's and that is excluding shipping from the US . Nice find i must admit but they cost as much as a Land Raider :shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:


That's €50 for 5 thunderwolves, or about €70 including postage. Considering €50 won't even get you 2 Canis Wolfborn models, the Paulson ones are $23 each plus postage, the Mr. Dandy ones would cost €100 for all of them to be shipped, how is that not a bargain? 

Good find Judas. They're spore pod might be of interest to any tyranid players out there as well.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

75EUR dude.... It's in $

edit... Op no wait. Shipping to the UK. Well considering they looks like shit I would still get the Mr. Dandy models even if I did live in the UK.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> 75EUR dude.... It's in $
> 
> edit... Op no wait. Shipping to the UK. Well considering they looks like shit I would still get the Mr. Dandy models even if I did live in the UK.


Yeah i agree with you the Mr. Dandy models do look a hell of a lot better. I plan on getting them for my 4 Thunder Wolf Lords list.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

well if you don't wanna use them as thunderwolves, you can still use them to make your own set of twilight characters


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Too_hot_to_handle said:


> well if you don't wanna use them as thunderwolves, you can still use them to make your own set of twilight characters


:shok:........HERETIC!!!!!!!!!!:wild: jk lol


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Burn him in the name of the Allfather


----------

